# Will You have a Masonic Funeral?



## rhitland

I participated in my first Masonic Funeral and Brothers, that is a pretty sureal feeling standing at the head of the casket of a Brother past, giving him his last rites. I cannot exspress the feeling I can only highly recomend you participate in one, it is a all inspiring honor. 

I help lay to rest a PM of Ft Worth 148 and a Fireman, 
Brother James Noah.


----------



## owls84

Brother Rhit, 

I know that Fort Worth 148 thanks all of the brothers that participated and having seen my grandfathers funeral be a Masonic one, I too plan to have a Masonic one. Thanks again Brother Rhit to you and all the brethren that participate in these truly great services. I hope to one be able to answer the, in my opinion, highest honor in masonry and perform funeral services.


----------



## JEbeling

Its always about the family.. ! it always makes an impression on family members that masons care.. !


----------



## Blake Bowden

Although I don't plan on checking out anytime soon, I would like to have both.


----------



## cpmorgan2

It would be an honor to have a masonic burial, I just hope that my family & my brothers will make it happen


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Yes I have asked my *wife* and the lodge to do that for me.


----------



## Wingnut

Ive heard that the Scottish Rite has a very impressive Rose Croix funeral service also...


----------



## Bill Lins

Not soon, hopefully. ;-)


----------



## Brother Secretary

yes, to the extent there's a codicil in my will that if I don't get a Masonic burial service, 100% of my estate goes to Parson Lodge # 222


----------



## js4253

Hope to have both.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

I hope to have both.


----------



## Curtis Wilson

Brothers, I recommend that you fill out some form or letter stating that you want a Masonic Service, who you want to officiate if available, who you want to give your masonic keepsakes such as coins, jewelry, and apron to.  After you do this, give a copy to your family members and your secretary.  At the time of your passing, the Secretary can pull your file for your Masonic record or recording of your passing to the Grand Lodge and see your wishes.  Then with the kindest of words discuss this with the family, realizing that the family has the ultimate say as to the service.  Remember this is not a will and not a legal document, only a request.  At the time of passing, the family isn't likely to be thinking of the Lodge, especially if the brother hasn't been to lodge for some time.  It is all about the family.  

Personally, I would even allow a Masonic funeral if the brother is suspended for NPD for a short time.  If the family came to me and asked for a Masonic Funeral and the member has been suspended for a short number of years, I see nothing wrong with putting the family at ease and letting it proceed.  We don't know all the circumstanses the brother was in and obviously he was pretty sick to have passed.  As Secretary, I wouldn't make that decission on my own, but only with the approval of the Master or Grand Secretary.  Fortunately, I haven't had to make that decission.  How do others feel?  Just currious.


----------



## Brother Secretary

Brother Curtis, that is a very good point. In point of fact the form or letter of which you speak already exists. Your Secretary was mailed several copies from GL last year. I just looked on the GL On-line forms page & it is not there. I'll see if I can dig up a copy and post it.


----------



## js4253

Brother Secretary,
The Masonic Last Rites form is the last one on the list of forms on the Grand Lodge Website. I don't know how to bring it into this forum but I can email it to anyone who wants a copy.


----------



## Brother Secretary

Worshipful, right you are. I should have been searching for "last rites" as opposed to "funeral" Jeez, WM & Secy?? How often do you have to check and see which hat you're wearing? 

lets see if this works:


----------



## JBD

Thank you for posting the form!


----------



## Traveling Man

Well I'm sure you all are wondering who was the butthead that said, "no".
I'll own up to it. You may wonder why? It's a long story but it would be because I was not allowed to attend my Masonic Mentors funeral as I was not a Master yet...

Axe to grind? Maybe...


----------



## Bill Lins

You should not have been denied to attend, just that you couldn't appear as a Mason ie, wear the apron.


----------



## Traveling Man

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> You should not have been denied to attend, just that you couldn't appear as a Mason ie, wear the apron.


 
I guess I was not "a just and upright mason".


Gee, how did you know the deceased? Oh, he was my Masonic mentor. Really, why could you not participate? Well, I guess I wasn’t really a mason...

Besides the fact that I want a funeral where my preacher can officiate and that cannot happen because he will not officiate if there is a Masonic funeral/burial performed before or after. (It's against church rules)

Presently they tend to ignore the fact that I’m a mason…


----------



## Bill Lins

CORRECTION: According to Art. 344, EA's & FC's may attend funerals wearing their aprons under certain conditions:

Art. 344. (381). Status of E.As and F.Cs Entered
Apprentices and Fellowcrafts are Masons but they are not members
of the Lodge and cannot vote or dimit, but shall be entitled
to Masonic burial subject to the provisions of Art. 360. They are
entitled to sit in the Lodge or Lodges in which they have received
a degree or degrees, or to visit like Lodges upon examination
or proper avouchment. (See Art. 60.) _Entered Apprentices and
Fellowcrafts may attend Masonic funerals and appear in public
wearing aprons of their respective degrees, provided the Lodge
has dispensation to appear in public, and they do not participate
in any of the ceremonies._(Revised 1998)


----------



## Gerald.Harris

cpmorgan2 said:


> It would be an honor to have a masonic burial, I just hope that my family & my brothers will make it happen



My brother, there is a form that you can fill out and have placed in your Masonic File. At your death it should be located and a graveside or memorial service should be performed at your request.


----------



## Gerald.Harris

rhitland said:


> I participated in my first Masonic Funeral and Brothers, that is a pretty sureal feeling standing at the head of the casket of a Brother past, giving him his last rites. I cannot exspress the feeling I can only highly recomend you participate in one, it is a all inspiring honor.
> 
> I help lay to rest a PM of Ft Worth 148 and a Fireman,
> Brother James Noah.



MY brother I have been a Master Mason since March of 1977, and I have conducted so many Masonic Graveside or Memorial services that I can't actually count them. I assure you, I will have a Masonic Service  if at all possible.


----------



## Bill Lins

Gerald.Harris said:


> I have been a Master Mason since March of 1977.



Funny- you don't LOOK that old!  :biggrin:


----------



## Gerald.Harris

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Funny- you don't LOOK that old!  :biggrin:



Why thank you Brother Bill, I would say that both of us are carrying our years of service with grace.


----------



## Jay

Yep, And with any luck a real BIG S&C on my headstone with my name spelld right!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

To have a Masonic funeral, you must let your family and your Lodge know ahead of time.
I have a wonderful booklet that I downloaded from the Texas Grand Lodge website about Masonic funerals, a pre-planning booklet.
If any of you brothers are interested in it, contact me or find it at the GL website.
Tim


----------



## MasonicTexan

I would and I know my family support me.
My grandfather did not though. Excluding my immediate family, there were several members of the family who did not want this and were almost upset by the idea.
From what I heard there were not good exchanges between his family and The Lodge.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

yes, i will


----------



## jwhoff

Both.  I've gone so far as to look up and get a conformation from a mason who is also a pastor.  Now, I just gotta make sure he outlives me.


----------



## Dave in Waco

MasonicTexan said:


> My grandfather did not though. Excluding my immediate family, there were several members of the family who did not want this and were almost upset by the idea.
> From what I heard there were not good exchanges between his family and The Lodge.



That's ashame the family couldn't work things out with the Lodge.  Was it your grandfather's wish?  If it was, then his family should honor and respect his wish to be buried as a Mason.  But, the Lodge is also supposed to give way to the family's wishes as well.  That's why I think it is important that we as Mason discuss with our families our wishes and why.  Personally, I think burying a Mason without his Lodge giving tribute is like burying a verteran without military honors.  Both are done in honor of the person's service in an organization bigger then themselves the were proud to be a part.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf

I witnessed my first masonic funeral before I became a mason, and although it didn't have a direct influence on me becoming a mason,( i had already decided I wanted to become one), it certainly gave me food for thought.
Since becoming a mason i have taken part in 2 masonic funerals and both times the family of our departed brothers where very thankful that we had taken time to be with them during there time of grief.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I have seen a couple Masonic Funerals before becoming a Mason myself.  This Friday, I will be taking part in my first for one of my Lodge Brothers, William Walker.  He was 88 years old, and he had just over 40 years of service to the fraternity.  In fact, he was going to be receiving hsi 40 year pin at our awards night this year.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

I have witnessed several really nice Masonic Funeral Ceremonies. I want one when I go to the Great Lodge in the Sky. 
How many of you Brothers know how to pre-plan for your funeral? I being in the business see it all the time; A family comes in thinking mom or dad have their service all planned and paid for to find out, all they have done is give the funeral home their life information, and nothing is planned or paid for. Pre-planning and especially pre-paying for a service kind of locks it in so there is little doubt to your desires. Think of this as a way of putting onto paper and into a contract that should be honored as your wishes, and include the Masonic service if this is your choice.


----------



## Gerald.Harris

I have conducted well over a couple of hundred Masonic Burial Services in the last 34 Years and I certainly hope to have a Masonic Memorial when it is my time to travel on to be with the Supreme Grand Master . My one fear is that there will not be anyone left who can perform the service for me. I have not seen many of the younger brothers learning the service and this does bother me because, the Last Rites are a Duty that we owe to each Brother in this great Fraternity. There is nothing more upsetting to me then to go to a Masonic Burial Service, and hear someone reading the words out of a monitor. As for plans, the Grand Lodge of Texas has a form for every Brother to fill out and request a Burial Service , this form should be in every Masons perminant file.



Bro. Bennett said:


> I have witnessed several really nice Masonic Funeral Ceremonies. I want one when I go to the Great Lodge in the Sky.
> How many of you Brothers know how to pre-plan for your funeral? I being in the business see it all the time; A family comes in thinking mom or dad have their service all planned and paid for to find out, all they have done is give the funeral home their life information, and nothing is planned or paid for. Pre-planning and especially pre-paying for a service kind of locks it in so there is little doubt to your desires. Think of this as a way of putting onto paper and into a contract that should be honored as your wishes, and include the Masonic service if this is your choice.


----------



## jwhoff

Those are good points Brother Gerald. They should weigh heavy on our younger brothers'  thoughts in years to come.


----------



## cemab4y

I have requested that my family will request the local lodge to have the Beautiful Rites (Masonic Funeral). I have requested to be an organ donor. My last remains will be cremated.


----------



## AlzafarTempleShriner

I have asked my sister to make sure that when my time comes that I am given a Masonic Funeral service.  My Great-Uncle received one in April 1984 from Blazing Star Lodge #413 in Marble Falls, Texas.  I was very impressed & wanted even more to petition for admission.  Unfortunately, being 90 miles away in San Antonio, it wasn't until 2007 when I petitioned Cibolo Lodge #151, where I was raised on January 26, 2008.


----------



## MikeMay

Blake Bowden said:


> Although I don't plan on checking out anytime soon, I would like to have both.


 
I have to agree, I don't plan on "checking-out" any time soon either!  Both would be good, but since I'm not going to be here, I'll let my family do what they will...  :001_cool:


----------



## Tony Siciliano

I will have a Masonic and Military funeral.  How will that work itself out?  Not up to me... lol!


----------



## Ashlar

Mine will be a long evening , I will be having an OES  , SR and Masonic funeral which is all done at the funeral home  . I will have a military funeral at the graveside .


----------



## K.S.

My wife thinks I'm crazy. I told her that I would like a Masonic funeral AND full military funeral with honors AND ..... a starwars funeral, with stormtroopers,  all in one. Followed by a big party with laughter, brotherhood and enjoyment. No sadness. Is that too much to ask??


----------



## jwhoff

K.S. said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy. I told her that I would like a Masonic funeral AND full military funeral with honors AND ..... a starwars funeral, with stormtroopers, all in one. Followed by a big party with laughter, brotherhood and enjoyment. No sadness. Is that too much to ask??



Sounds like a blast!  I really hate the thought that you might miss it.


----------



## K.S.

The party of a lifetime-and I'll be sleeping throughout it! Haha.


----------



## jwhoff

Really no future in that, now is there.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Sad isn't it?


----------



## jwhoff

I'd probably question what they are most happy about, my party or my departure.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Sometimes I think it may be a mix of both!


----------



## RedTemplar

A funeral is not for the dead, anyway.


----------



## Blake Bowden

K.S. said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy. I told her that I would like a Masonic funeral AND full military funeral with honors AND ..... a starwars funeral, with stormtroopers,  all in one. Followed by a big party with laughter, brotherhood and enjoyment. No sadness. Is that too much to ask??



Heck no! Obviously it's hard for loved ones left behind, but a funeral should be a celebration YOUR life, not death. I don't have a Storm Trooper outfit...but I do have one sweet Darth Vader costume complete with breather effects and saber. lol


----------



## jwhoff

When the funeral wagon goes past on Bourbon Street everyone joins in the parade and lifts a flask to the departed.  

And, I hasten to say, it's not the first time many of those riders left Bourbon Street on their backs.  

:17:


----------



## KSigMason

I have in my will that I want Masonic Rites done at my funeral.


----------



## Txmason32

I am always so sad when i see masonic regalia at estate sales or ebay and no one knows anything about it . I told my wife that my stuff better not end up on ebay lol I want my apron with me and a S&C on my tombstone . all my other stuff needs to be handed down to my son and or grand son if i have one . I always wonder if the ones left behind realize how important that ring they are pawning was worth to the man who use to wear it ?


----------



## BillCarroll

We have a large cemetery in Mobile that has a specific Masonic section for Brothers and their immediate family to be buried. I have told my wife that I want to be buried there and a Masonic funeral. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## alflemming

I hope to have a Masonic funeral. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Lowcarbjc

TxMason32 well said. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John H.

I've told my wife Julie that I want one. If we both pass I want my estate to pass to the lodge I might be a member of. After retirement I'll be a Traveling Man.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John H.

I'd forgotten... the Badge of a Mason goes with me and the rest will go to my wife and then my boys and then to Lodge!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256

Both a religious and Masonic funeral. I have already told my loved ones that if the reverend decides that he can not participate if there is a Masonic presence then that is too bad. I want a Masonic send off. Besides, my belief is that by the time of my funeral my soul is already at where it will spend eternity and the presence of a minister will not make any difference.


----------



## Levelhead

I have by burial apron away. My wife knows where it is and there is instructions on where to bring it to and who to contact in case of my life ending.


----------



## Warrior1256

Levelhead said:


> I have by burial apron away. My wife knows where it is and there is instructions on where to bring it to and who to contact in case of my life ending.


Same here.


----------



## Tpower31

I participated in my first Masonic funeral recently and I definitely want one when my time comes. It is something very special. It may not have a lot of meaning for family members but for lodge brothers and the departed it is very important 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A

I disagree.  It has very deep meaning to the family!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

